# Seeking Forgiveness - Apology - Article Retraction



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 25, 2007)

Dear brethren,
I hope this “letter” of sorts comes across with all its intent and hope for blessing and the glorification of God.

Plainly, I posted an article on the web that should not have been posted. The “Reformation Repudiation” article was completely out of line in a number of areas, and it was not helpful to the Kingdom of God in the manner in which it was given. I know that some on the Puritanboard were very critical, and others were supportive. I hope to appease both sides here in just a few words. The manner, attitude and tone of the article was sinful, and I ask your forgiveness in a number of areas.

First, I’ve receive counsel from a number of people, and I appreciated the words of my closest theological mentor. As a result of this, and lots of thought over the last two days, I am retracting that article as something that is to myself, my fellow RPCGA ministers, to Christ and His church, and to God - an _embarrassment_. It is an embarrassment in attitude and tone, and not glorifying to God for either my denomination or Whitefield Seminary which causes me great sadness, and of which I did not think ahead as to its ultimate outcome as a representative of others. I am not, as I have said so strongly in the past theologically, an island to myself. I am a man under authority, and a representative of others in my denomination. 

Secondly, it is apparent that I have offended OPC, PCA, ARPC and other ministers and members, including some RPCGA ministers and members, with what are careless statements in both my posts and the article. I have retracted those statements, and publically apologize to them, asking their forgiveness. The statements I made about other South Florida churches are unacceptable and inexcusable for a minister of the Gospel. 

Thirdly, and importantly, my views in anything you read in that article, or in the postings on the Puritanboard, (all of which have been deleted and removed from the internet, including the audio podcast of that article), do not represent the views of either the RPCGA or Whitefield Seminary. Please do not take my own embarrassment to be theirs. 

Fourthly, I will be writing a letter of apology to the Westminster and John Knox Presbyteries, asking their forgiveness for the manner and tone I’ve exhibited over the last few days in relation to those statements and posts I made. I did not represent my denomination faithfully.

Friends, I hope you do not hold this sin against me, and pray with me that God will use this time as a time of healing for everyone that was involved in our church plant, seeing clearly God’s Supreme Sovereignty in these matters. We are, as David says, “frames made of dust” and as Paul, “jars of clay.” 

One brother said to me in a letter, “it seems to me that you are deficient in the gifts of compassion and mercy (WCF 26:1) both as a minister and a Christian towards your brethren in the Lord, and I would also say that you must learn greater discretion with regard to public speech and writing.” As a result of analyzing this situation in my own life and walk, I would have to agree with that sentiment. That is something I am still working on in my Christian walk overall, and my weakest point overall in ministry. On that, I would ask all of you to pray for me, since a remedy on that will not be overnight. 2 Corinthians 4:16 rings true, - “our inner nature is being renewed _day by day_.” How we all wish it could be renewed now in an instant to avoid such circumstances as this one I’ve created.

I also pray that anyone who read it would not be deterred from the Reformed Faith, or from the Gospel as a result. That would cause me great shame and heartache, for as you know, I wave that banner very strongly.

I pray, with deepest apologies, that everyone who was affected by this article would forgive me for posting it. 

According to Christ’s Good pleasure, and for His glory – CMM.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 25, 2007)

That was profoundly edifying to me.

Thank you for posting that. I have deep respect for Christian men who are willing to repent openly when they sin openly.

May God's grace continue to abound to you.


----------



## dcomin (Jul 25, 2007)

God bless you brother! I read most of the exchange but refrained from commenting due to a lack of knowledge of the situation and parties involved. It is very heartening to see your openness to the admonitions of your brothers in Christ and your sincere and humble expression of repentance. May God continue to bless your ministry and cause you to grow in grace, even as He promises to all of His beloved children.


----------



## Herald (Jul 25, 2007)

Matt - I appreciate your repentance. May the Lord be your portion during this time. I pray we model your response if we encounter a similar situation.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 25, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> That was profoundly edifying to me.
> 
> Thank you for posting that. I have deep respect for Christian men who are willing to repent openly when they sin openly.
> 
> May God's grace continue to abound to you.


Amen, and praying for you Matthew. Your example in this is edifying; may the Lord be praised for his mercy and grace.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 25, 2007)

Grace and Peace to you brother.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 25, 2007)

Matt - I've been praying for you. This had to be a terribly disappointing experience. It's easy to be tempted to sinful emotions, I often give in to this temptation and I have considerably less to be distressed about.

May God use this experience for everyone's growth in grace. Maybe after time has passed you will write another article about the experience that is gracious as well as incisive.

May we all be as quick to accept reproof and repent as you have been!

God bless you, brother!


----------



## smhbbag (Jul 25, 2007)

> Matt - I've been praying for you. This had to be a terribly disappointing experience. It's easy to be tempted to sinful emotions, I often give in to this temptation and I have considerably less to be distressed about.
> 
> May God use this experience for everyone's growth in grace. Maybe after time has passed you will write another article about the experience that is gracious as well as incisive.
> 
> ...


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 25, 2007)

dcomin said:


> God bless you brother! I read most of the exchange but refrained from commenting due to a lack of knowledge of the situation and parties involved. It is very heartening to see your openness to the admonitions of your brothers in Christ and your sincere and humble expression of repentance. May God continue to bless your ministry and cause you to grow in grace, even as He promises to all of His beloved children.





Couldn't have said it better myself - blessings to you, brother.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 26, 2007)

Praise God! The Lord is merciful and full of compassion!


Blessings to you Matt!


----------



## Augusta (Jul 26, 2007)

dcomin said:


> God bless you brother! I read most of the exchange but refrained from commenting due to a lack of knowledge of the situation and parties involved. It is very heartening to see your openness to the admonitions of your brothers in Christ and your sincere and humble expression of repentance. May God continue to bless your ministry and cause you to grow in grace, even as He promises to all of His beloved children.





God bless you.


----------



## Wannabee (Jul 26, 2007)

Well said Matt. This is an example we should all do well to follow.

For our King


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 26, 2007)

> "Any fool can try to defend his mistakes—and most fools do—but it gives one a feeling of nobility to admit one's mistakes. By fighting, you never get enough, but by yielding, you get more than you expected."
> —Lawrence G. Lovasik, _The Hidden Power of Kindness_



Incidentally, maybe Lovasik will admit his mistake of being a Roman Catholic anyday now.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Jul 26, 2007)

Dr. Matt,

I have been in prayer for you my Brother! I am thankful that you have sought godly counsel and correction and have come to the conclusion to retract your article. I am humbled by your request for forgiveness, and offer my forgiveness to you with a joy that only God can bring. 
We constantly need to be reminded that we are all fallen; that the seeds of great sin lie within each and every one of our hearts. It is only by God's Grace that we do not follow after our own hearts on a continual basis. 
It's God's grace that brings one to true repentance, and God has, I believe, given you that grace regarding this matter. I can say without reservation, "What a great God we serve!" 
I ask for your forgiveness for sinful attitudes I have had toward you during the past year. We must constantly be reminded that the Lord forgives us on a minute to minute basis and we are to offer the same forgiveness towards our repentant Brethren, of which I consider you to be one.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 26, 2007)

Profoundly edifying, Matt. I too refrained from any comment on the thread but was saddened. I am now gladdened! May God lead and guide you.

JH


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 26, 2007)

Praise God for his mercy and grace. I, too, didn't comment. But, I have been praying for you. May our glorious God continue to lead, guide, and comfort you. I know how painful a 'blown' plant can be.


----------



## Craig (Jul 26, 2007)

Praise God! He is certainly glorified by this.


----------



## CDM (Jul 26, 2007)

To God be the glory! It's a beautiful thing when God grants repentance. This has been a great example for Christians especially those entering into the Pastoral ministry.

Grace and peace, brother.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 26, 2007)

You are a preacher of the Gospel worthy to be followed brother.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 26, 2007)

Well said.

God Bless.


----------



## BJClark (Jul 26, 2007)

Dearest Brother Matthew,

May God continue to grow you through this time.

I believe what you said in both the orginal article and this apology is something we can all learn from, and that is:

"No matter what we say or do, we always represent someone"

As I mentioned to you previously in a PM, I can remember a time when a man's name and reputation was important, and if his wife, children or employee's tarnished that name in anyway, it reflected back on him.

Most people in society today (even many who call themselves Christians) do not care about protecting their reputations or the reputations of those they represent, they live by the worlds belief "any publicity is good publicity" and that is how they live their lives.

As we all here, call ourselves Christians we represent Christ, and as we all belong to a church body, we also represent that Church body in which we are affliated with. So we should all ask ourselves...do we represent them in a good way? or do we in anyway hurt their reputation?

It is interesting for me as God shows me these things, as our church is currently in the process of praying for and seeking out Godly men within our congregation for the offices of Elder and deacon; our pastor has been teaching on this topic. He printed out a list of questions all of which were about a man's reputation--not just his reputation before the church, but before his family and society as a whole. 

So all of these things God is using in my own life to teach me how to pray for these men God is calling out to hold these positions. 

On another note, my oldest daughter has recently started spending time with a young man, so they are the same qualities I want her to look for in any young man who desires to spend time with her, and it helps me to know questions in which to ask these young men when they come calling...for any of my daughters now and in the future.

And as I mentioned in the previous post, may God use this time to grow you closer to and more like Him as you walk with Him, and as I read this apology I see Christ represented faithfully.


----------



## Gryphonette (Jul 26, 2007)

Praying for you, dear sir! And for all involved in the church plant that didn't take root even after much prayer and effort. 

Reading your post here is like Proverbs 19:20 come alive: 

"Listen to counsel and accept discipline,
That you may be wise the rest of your days."

Wisdom is good. ;^)


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Jul 26, 2007)

Dear Matt, what a wonderful example to us all! God bless you.

Your post was truly reformed--acknowledging our utter poverty and God's abundant grace! Hallelujah!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks all. 

If any of you referred others to read the article that was posted, please refer them to read the retraction. I don't want them to linger out there with something like that.

Blessings.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jul 26, 2007)

Dear Matthew, 

Thank you for your palpably contrite post. I believe you have evidenced "fruits meet for repentance". Of course, you have my forgiveness, dear brother, and I pray, along with you, that this good resolution might conduce to God's glory. 

Praise God for His grace and mercy to sinners such as we are!


----------



## Theogenes (Jul 26, 2007)

Matt,
God gives grace to the humble. Thank you for your example.
Jim


----------



## crhoades (Jul 26, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> If any of you referred others to read the article that was posted, please refer them to read the retraction. I don't want them to linger out there with something like that.
> 
> Blessings.


This is in the Prayer forum, In other words, members only. Would it be a good idea to move it to the general forum so that others who were referred to could read?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 26, 2007)

crhoades said:


> This is in the Prayer forum, In other words, members only. Would it be a good idea to move it to the general forum so that others who were referred to could read?


 
Moved to the APM Update thread.


----------



## crhoades (Jul 26, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Moved to the APM Update thread.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Matt, I'm praying for you. I'm thankful God has granted you repentance. May he guide you into the best place possible to use your gifts for His church.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 26, 2007)

We are grateful for the tools and fellowship of the board. Thanks for giving us a place to fellowship and be theological Matt. We deeply appreciate it. 

We also love you in Christ. 

Randy


----------



## christiana (Jul 26, 2007)

There is none so pliable and useful to our Lord as he who submits in humility before his peers and His God asking for forgiveness!
God truly gives grace to the humble!
May He bless you greatly and use you mightily!


----------



## terry72 (Jul 27, 2007)

Dear Rev. McMahon,

May God continue to bless you and your family, my brother. I am writing this with tears in my eyes. God is so gracious to us dear brother.

Blessings in Christ,
Terry W. West


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your prayers.


----------

